# Southwick Rail Trail Now open!!!



## skizilla (Jul 24, 2009)

The southwick Ma rail trail is now open.  It currently runs from Point grove rd south to rt 168 then crosses it and goes about another mile and a half to phelps rd in suffield ct with about a quarter mile or so interuption of the pavement with light rail road ballast beginning at the ct border.  This is the northern most contigusous section of the new haven northampton rail trail.  You can now go from southwick to farmington about 22 miles on relatively uninterrupted paved rail trail.  
The southwick section passes within an eighth of a mile of views of lake congomand.  Threre is a nice coffe/ ice cream store right on the trail at the intersection of 168 and several restraunts with watere views.  The trail has nice  views of several ponds swamps and streams as well as the lower section of lake congomond which is also the canal.  Going north from Point grove they have put a tunnel under the road and the trail is bikable  on hard pack dirt for at least another 2 to threee miles before mountain bike tires are necessary.
Come up check it out.


----------

